# Do You Smoke Dry $ 0.75 Cents Swishers?



## 0011StealTH (Mar 31, 2011)

​







If so what are your techniques on making them smooth and soft again?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 31, 2011)

stick it in a piece of tupperware with a small piece of bread maybe anywhere from a quarter to a half piece. wait 15 to 30 mins and wal-la the blunt will absorb the moisture from the bread because it is in a sealed container.. works good with bud too. just dont leave it in there to long or itll get to wet hope this helps.


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Mar 31, 2011)

i do. but those same ones are 50 cents here. i used a gar splitter, BARELY lick the ends down and "rollitup". then tokeitup. hate when people lick the shit outta the blunt and make it all soggy and it will tear n shit.


----------



## frogvsmonkey (Mar 31, 2011)

lol i dont burn blunts with ppl i face them to my self, so i can roll it, and let it dry, works great, spec for dry ones


----------



## Wolverine97 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck blunts. What the hell is the point of buying/growing premium good tasting pot if you're going to barely break it up and wrap it in tobacco? You can't even taste the damn weed, man. That shit's for ghetto brick weed, not for me.

I use white Zig Zags, Raw papers, or glass, and that's it.


----------



## longbeachOG (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Fuck blunts. What the hell is the point of buying/growing premium good tasting pot if you're going to barely break it up and wrap it in tobacco? You can't even taste the damn weed, man. That shit's for ghetto brick weed, not for me.
> 
> I use white Zig Zags, Raw papers, or glass, and that's it.


Some people like to get high smoking spliffs, Using a blunt wrap allows them to do so without putting tobacco with the herbs.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 1, 2011)

I like my blunts for one reason.
They don't burn as fast as zigzags do that shit will go around 3 rounds and be gone while blunts last wayyy longer we have made a blunt last forbig ass circles and was able to go around lol.

Just preference 
I also notice once wiz khalifa started talking down on blunts
Now all of the suddent everybody rolls zigs lmao just saying

Peace...


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 1, 2011)

infinitescrog said:


> First off how can that be enjoyable with all those stems in there, second off I don't smoke blunts anymore either because of the dryness (and the not being black part)
> 
> Go with a different brand though, swishers always seemed to be the dryest IMO.


That was my cuttings btw best thc I had from cuttings nothing like home grown

Yeah no doubt there's better stuff than swisher but swisher are everywhere


----------



## ESR360 (Apr 1, 2011)

So you guys can get a spliff for 50 cents? I've never heard "swishers" before. But whatever the OP posted a pic of looks like the constitution of some of the smokes we have over here :/


----------



## mrmatt (Apr 2, 2011)

you can get 300 Phillies cigarillos for about $55 at SAMS club. come with 200 grape, 50 green apple and 50 strawberry. You do the math...


----------



## Detroit420 (Apr 2, 2011)

I just recently bought a few packs of regular swisher cigarillos and couldn't get them to stick upon rerolling. Has any one else heard that they are putting something in them to keep them from sticking? Someone said they are doing this because of a TV report about what people are doing with cigarillos(emptying and rerolling with marijuana), as if they didn't already know. 
I haven't had problems with the flavored ones yet, just regular.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 2, 2011)

Detroit420 said:


> I just recently bought a few packs of regular swisher cigarillos and couldn't get them to stick upon rerolling. Has any one else heard that they are putting something in them to keep them from sticking? Someone said they are doing this because of a TV report about what people are doing with cigarillos(emptying and rerolling with marijuana), as if they didn't already know.
> I haven't had problems with the flavored ones yet, just regular.


They really shoudent care what people do with there own propery since I after you buy it becames yours not swishers. If you wana smoke opium so be it. Fuck all the controlling bullshit get the fuck out of here.

Once its mine its mine
If it woudent be of tokers swishers probably woudent make money.
So swishers get your head out of your ass before you loose your REAL CUSTOMERS.


----------



## Detroit420 (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been buying the grape "mini cigarillos" lately, perfect size for burnin by yourself, and saving me money when Im paying $alot for ozs.
Haven't had an issue with them stickin yet.


----------



## keifcake (Apr 3, 2011)

Jahlove said:


> i do not smoke blunts often but i do love smoking blunts.
> 
> and i am definitely as white as i can be


For real!!! 
Theres plenty of flavor in a nice fresh blunt wrapper... I like it better than plain ol paper from a thick ass zig zag.. 
And a blunt definitly burns longer than a j... nice to roll one and hit on it several diff times or take it to the eye and blasted.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 3, 2011)

keifcake said:


> For real!!!
> Theres plenty of flavor in a nice fresh blunt wrapper... I like it better than plain ol paper from a thick ass zig zag..
> And a blunt definitly burns longer than a j... nice to roll one and hit on it several diff times or take it to the eye and blasted.


Say what? A "thick ass Zig Zag"? Ok, yeah, that makes sense right? No? Ok.... Blunts are only around 20 times thicker than a paper, but by all means believe what you like...


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 3, 2011)

This burnt great..


----------



## puffntuff (Apr 5, 2011)

If your gonna smoke a blunt then you should be smoking a green leaf blunt. Optimo or Garcia vega. Cup the blunt in your hand and breath real heavy threw it. Split the blunt take the outside layer off and lick all the leaves back together. Then roll it up. It's only one layer and burns slow as hell. You can also keep both layers on and roll it inside out it will burn super fucking slow.
Oh yeah op nice job rolling with the Cali seal in your pic real stealthy.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> If your gonna smoke a blunt then you should be smoking a green leaf blunt. Optimo or Garcia vega. Cup the blunt in your hand and breath real heavy threw it. Split the blunt take the outside layer off and lick all the leaves back together. Then roll it up. It's only one layer and burns slow as hell. You can also keep both layers on and roll it inside out it will burn super fucking slow.
> Oh yeah op nice job rolling with the Cali seal in your pic real stealthy.


I have to agree with you on those Garcia vegas blunts they are delicious.
And about the cali seal that shows you here in cali you don't have to worry about nothing. I think cali open the eyes to a lot of stupid blind states that are now opting medical laws

GROW GROw Grow
And 
SMOKE SMOKe SMOKE.


----------



## rawrfox (Apr 5, 2011)

Blunts are good for when u are going for walks back the bush 
Glass all the way though other than that...


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Apr 5, 2011)

People will learn how bad blunts really are sooner or later.... My buddy brought a Pound from Tx and we got it cheap so we just smoked nothing but blunts... We we're buying boxes of blunts thats how many we smoked... We atleast bought 3 full boxes of swishes 50ct, and a shit ton of singles before we realized it's cheaper to buy a box... All in all we smoked maybe 180 blunts in a week before 4 people... We all felt like we we're getting fucking sick, could barley breathe right, etc... I could taste the fucking blunts even when I wasn't smoking....

I've never had that happen with papers... Obviously I know thats a shit ton of blunts and common sense thats not healthy, but what do you think you smoke over a lifetime?

Blunts are disgusto..


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (Apr 5, 2011)

Also you can taste your weed a ton better threw a paper.... to each his own not trying to preach here... Just giving an OPINION.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 5, 2011)

Ant Grows Dank said:


> Also you can taste your weed a ton better threw a paper.... to each his own not trying to preach here... Just giving an OPINION.


180 blunts in one week shit even I would hate blunts

You over did it lol
Papers I don't like papers at all I rather smoke from my bowl than burn papers
Feels like I'm smoking off a birds little dick lmao


----------



## cdogg23 (Apr 6, 2011)

How the hell can u compare all those blunts you smoked to this thread not to mention the bunk ass stress you smoked my throat would hurt to. If you enjoy a blunt here and there then your throat should be fine. There is no question that you taste the bud the least thru a blunt but there are other benefits with the blunt.


----------



## 714Skyhi (Apr 8, 2011)

This is my technique.The best way is to turn your hot water on in the sink, let it get real hot tell you see steam,put the blunt in the steam and roll it.Roll it in the steam tell you feel it as soft as you want it.Sometime I turn the shower on because it has more steam.This will make your blunt fresh and good as new.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 9, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Who the fuck is wiz khalifa?


A rapper that usto be bad ass but not any more since. Ever since he went mainstream he sounds like garbage.


----------



## ch33ch (Apr 11, 2011)

my technique, similar to someone else's technique i don't feel like going back a few pages to find out who. if it's too dry to split, breathe your hot steamy breath through it, preferably while smoking some herb so you can exhale that through it as well.. depending on whether or not you're using a razor blade, you can remove the rear end of the 'rillo, because it's starched and leaving it there for the final product results in wasted resin or really harsh roaches, in the long run. so, if you're using a razor blade, you can slice it around to make a clean cut, i've snapped them off plenty of times, lighting that end first or tucking the rough edges in to serve as a filter of sorts. that, of course, takes place after splitting it, so.. split it. razor blade, fingernails, doesn't matter. then dump it of course. now, you breathe on it until it's humidified. licking your rough edges and sealing them together with your lips probably speeds that part up. 
so, condensed: breathe through it, if necessary. cut the cigarillo like a lumberjack. ===========\== split it down the middle, breathe on it. re-roll. i always remove the back ends because they taste like ass. some of them are flavored though, like cotton candy.. 
I've had good experiences with green Optimos, bad ones too, with severely dried, cracked ones. breathe to rehumidify though, and lick and stick broken pieces back together, using random strips as band-aids if necessary, and if it's just FUBAR, make it a bloint. I used to smoke peach optimo all the time, then i discovered longer burning Peach White Owls. differen't flavor though, they were still good, chose burntime over flavor probably. the best flavor of all is the wet mango, which is never dry unless you open the pack and leave it in the sun or something.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 11, 2011)

*Any connoisseur of cannabis will use glass and glass alone. I like Dagga pipes and Roor pipes myself. *

*The double layer Dagga pipes are two layers of lab-grade boro-silicate, worked together and annealed to produce an incredibly strong glass pipe. Fumed with silver for stunning changes to lustrous mother of pearl blues and purples. I purchased my Dagga pipe online at http://www.valleyhemp.com/ Send Amanda an email and she will take very good care of you. 

You can look at more of the Dagga line using the following link but it is the manufacturer and they do not sell direct, or at least did not when I purchased mine .. but maybe that has changed. http://www.truenorthhemp.com/daggaglass/

Roor pipes are easier to find. **All Roor pipes are blown to perfection from the finest Borosilicate glass ranging from 2mm to 7mm thick depending on if it is a small steamroller to a very large bong.

Purchase one or the other, or better yet both, and find out how good toking can be rather then ruining good weed wrapping it in crap. 
*


----------



## Hupomone (Apr 11, 2011)

I personally prefer the glass route after picking up my piece.

For the wrap though: just lick it, get it wet, but not dripping wet, and blow hot air on it from your breath. That's how we do it. Makes them nice and soft for a clean roll.

It wastes a lot though. I only do them when I kick it with friends somewhere and it's not feasible to bring my piece. I personally don't have my small pieces any longer so mobility is no longer a possibility without great risk. A wrap rectifies this issue at only a buck.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hupomone said:


> I personally prefer the glass route after picking up my piece.
> 
> For the wrap though: just lick it, get it wet, but not dripping wet, and blow hot air on it from your breath. That's how we do it. Makes them nice and soft for a clean roll.
> 
> It wastes a lot though. I only do them when I kick it with friends somewhere and it's not feasible to bring my piece. I personally don't have my small pieces any longer so mobility is no longer a possibility without great risk. A wrap rectifies this issue at only a buck.


And a zig zag does the same for $.07


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> A rapper that usto be bad ass but not any more since. Ever since he went mainstream he sounds like garbage.


 Hey now, Black & Yellow's a good joint. Other than that, I agree.


Ant Grows Dank said:


> People will learn how bad blunts really are sooner or later.... My buddy brought a Pound from Tx and we got it cheap so we just smoked nothing but blunts... We we're buying boxes of blunts thats how many we smoked... We atleast bought 3 full boxes of swishes 50ct, and a shit ton of singles before we realized it's cheaper to buy a box... All in all we smoked maybe 180 blunts in a week before 4 people... We all felt like we we're getting fucking sick, could barley breathe right, etc... I could taste the fucking blunts even when I wasn't smoking....
> 
> I've never had that happen with papers... Obviously I know thats a shit ton of blunts and common sense thats not healthy, but what do you think you smoke over a lifetime?
> 
> Blunts are disgusto..


Blunts are tobacco leaves essentially, so you smoke that many blunts you are essentially smoking pure unfiltered tobacco, as if you were smoking actual cigars at a slow rate. Of course you're going to feel like you're smoking tob if you smoke that many blunts, cuz you ARE.


----------



## Hupomone (Apr 11, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> And a zig zag does the same for $.07


Yeah, but I don't like the way zig zags burn nor roll. I started out with them but only use them in a time when I don't have enough for a swisher in those every-now-and-then times when I actually do use those.


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

zig zags are thick as goddamn notebook paper *elements* and *clubs* are where its at. 

less fuel = slower burning. 

also glue is a stupid idea paper fiber stick fine without it and no one wants to smoke glue.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

valjean said:


> zig zags are thick as goddamn notebook paper *elements* and *clubs* are where its at.
> 
> less fuel = slower burning.
> 
> also glue is a stupid idea paper fiber stick fine without it and no one wants to smoke glue.


I've actually switched to Raw papers, and I don't think I'll be going back.


----------



## valjean (Apr 11, 2011)

yeah i like raws a lot too...they make organic papers too don't they?


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 11, 2011)

Raws are great, I agree. Rizzla extra-thins are the best, for me. I think that's what they're called.... Haven't smoked a joint in a long time >.<


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 12, 2011)

Hemp leaves would be good to roll a mj blunt
If they had any

Better yet ORGANIC grown hemp leaves


----------



## endogarden (Apr 12, 2011)

valjean said:


> yeah i like raws a lot too...they make organic papers too don't they?


Yes they do, the Raw organic unbleached hemp papers, they are amazing.




Wolverine97 said:


> I've actually switched to Raw papers, and I don't think I'll be going back.


Me either!




0011StealTH said:


> Hemp leaves would be good to roll a mj blunt
> If they had any
> 
> Better yet ORGANIC grown hemp leaves


That would be the only blunt I'd smoke nowadays. I currently use only the Raw organic unbleached hemp papers, they are the smoothest and least irritating, but usually I just use the Eclipse Vape2O (oil/hash) or the regular stem (herb) in my small bong.


----------



## jamboss (Apr 12, 2011)

2 words big bambu.


----------



## ExpiredLabel (Apr 13, 2011)

man swishers trigga really? at least take it up a step and get yourself some garcia y vega's! If you wanna take it a little further use JUST the candela wrap (the somehat moist, somewhat dry tobacco leaf on the outside), it's SO much smoother than smoking it with the tobacco paper on the inside, PLUS you get more of the flavor from the bud and a smoother overall smoking experience without any harshness.

don't play it whack, stay black.


----------



## Blunted247 (Apr 13, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> I like my blunts for one reason.
> They don't burn as fast as zigzags do that shit will go around 3 rounds and be gone while blunts last wayyy longer we have made a blunt last forbig ass circles and was able to go around lol.
> 
> Just preference
> ...


hahahaha i agree fully. i hate people ridin papers nuts now that wiz on that shit. i roll regular flavored swishers and grape n whitegrape whiteowls !


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

Blunted247 said:


> hahahaha i agree fully. i hate people ridin papers nuts now that wiz on that shit. i roll regular flavored swishers and grape n whitegrape whiteowls !


The weed should be the flavor, not the wrap. If you need to have a flavored wrap, you need better weed. Raw ftw.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> The weed should be the flavor, not the wrap. If you need to have a flavored wrap, you need better weed. Raw ftw.


That's hard to get especially talking about organic tasting weed
Taste is not so much why I smoke blunts but more for the time lapse of smoking blunts.

Yeah the vegas blunts are tasty.


----------



## dapio (Apr 14, 2011)

yo g just take the blunt and cuff your hands and keep huffing on the blunt with it in your hands it creates humidity and soon it'll be good as new!


----------



## FriendlyGuy (Apr 14, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Say what? A &quot;thick ass Zig Zag&quot;? Ok, yeah, that makes sense right? No? Ok.... Blunts are only around 20 times thicker than a paper, but by all means believe what you like...


Lol you know that lil gumline? i packed a fat ass zig zag so that gumline was the only thing to overlap. it was SIIICK hot boxed on my lunch break from work.. learned my lesson from that though... hot boxing makes ur clothes WREAK of tree..


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Apr 14, 2011)

i have no idea who the hell that is, but i do know i like to taste my pot. im also a tobacco smoker so if i need a nicotine fix im just gonna have a smoke. i dont know or care who this dude is but i do know that glass, and clear papers are the best. that is if you like to taste your bud. on the other hand if your smoking some shitty shit and you dont want to taste it, then thats when blunts come in handy.





0011StealTH said:


> I like my blunts for one reason.
> They don't burn as fast as zigzags do that shit will go around 3 rounds and be gone while blunts last wayyy longer we have made a blunt last forbig ass circles and was able to go around lol.
> 
> Just preference
> ...


----------



## Nullis (Apr 14, 2011)

...used to smoke blunts, when I was in high-school. Certainly wouldn't have rolled with a shitty, dry and harsh recon 'tobacco' paper-on-a-tube, though. Dutch Masters and only Dutch Masters; if you roll the advanced way they should burn for a good 15 minutes.


Nothing beats an ice-water bong.


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Apr 14, 2011)

yes if i do have to smoke a blunt its a dutch. usually green leaf. hey im from new england too man. maybe its a northeast thing.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> RAW


Word.......


----------



## Gamberro (Apr 17, 2011)

I used to have this bamboo bong where the piece had broken. To fix it up into something with a use, I broke a mechanical pencil in half and melted it into the socket where the piece would go. Then, I would put blunts in there and draw. Incredibly smooth, and still mad flavorful. I'm jus sayn.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like good pot and I like good cigars(Cusano,Cohiba,Kristoff,etc.), Im not big on blunts...but I once had some good weed and a Cohiba and talked my buddy into combining them-cause I cant roll worth a shit. Well it took some effort and 1/2 oz+ but he hollowed it out and repacked it(couldnt really split it cause its real tobbaco leaf wrapper).I dont know if there is a name for a blunt like this but we named it The Godfather. It was the BEST blunt I ever smoked, smooth, tasty with slight undertones of the premium tobacco leaf. That thing smoked for hours between 4 people, and I will definatly do another one after this yrs harvest.


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Apr 19, 2011)

I love getting the swisher cheap just because they are old I buy the 60 packs and so the last quarter are usually stale anyways. I just split them open with a razor if I have to empty it, close it and breath thru it for a bit. the moisture from you breath softens them up again! if it is really dry you can breathe in it from both end. I just posted a reply to another blunt thread where I use a stale swisher! (not so stale I needed a razor first)
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/425287-hey-blunt-rollers-post-blunt-2.html


----------



## NoGutsGrower (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going to have to try one of those cohiba cigars! checked out the video on their web site, I can be classy like that but smoking a blunt instead!


----------



## sk8disgruntled (Apr 19, 2011)

yeah i think it is called a godfather when you do that. im pretty sure ive heard this before.


----------



## Texduck (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't smoke blunts..I just don't see the attraction, but hey to each their own right? I prefer joints over anything else.

My problem is that I'm a Cigar smoker and other than the ones Weed freak mentioned ...I'm not smoking any of the crap I've seen mentioned here....in fact I'm not a big fan of Cohiba or Kristoff , Give me an Oliva or Padron any day.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 20, 2011)

*I smoke mostly blunts. I prefer Swisher or Optimo. Phillies don't stick and I just don't like them. I like the flavored ones alot better than the plain. White Grape ones are good. I prefer blunts for a couple reasons. Everytime I smoke a joint, I have to light it 20 times and it never stays lit. May as well smoke from a pipe if I wanna keep lighting. Smoking from a pipe is just carrying paraphanelia , which is not cool and it only holds a few hits that I have to keep lighting. A blunt I can toke and ride and just chill. A pipe does allow you to taste good weed better. But I can taste the weed just fine thru a blunt. Just sucks enhaling all the tobacco from the cigar tho. And bongs I don't like, cuz I don't like to choke and cough my lungs off after every hit. Blunts are more social oriented, has nothing to do with being black or not. You can fire up 3 blunts at a party with 10 people or you can pack 100 bowls. Lol! *
*Happy 4-20 people. Enjoy the Holiday  To each their own*


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 21, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I smoke mostly blunts. I prefer Swisher or Optimo. Phillies don't stick and I just don't like them. I like the flavored ones alot better than the plain. White Grape ones are good. I prefer blunts for a couple reasons. Everytime I smoke a joint, I have to light it 20 times and it never stays lit. May as well smoke from a pipe if I wanna keep lighting. Smoking from a pipe is just carrying paraphanelia , which is not cool and it only holds a few hits that I have to keep lighting. A blunt I can toke and ride and just chill. A pipe does allow you to taste good weed better. But I can taste the weed just fine thru a blunt. Just sucks enhaling all the tobacco from the cigar tho. And bongs I don't like, cuz I don't like to choke and cough my lungs off after every hit. Blunts are more social oriented, has nothing to do with being black or not. You can fire up 3 blunts at a party with 10 people or you can pack 100 bowls. Lol! *
> *Happy 4-20 people. Enjoy the Holiday  To each their own*


If your joints go out on their own then it's the weed, not the joint. I refuse to smoke blunts, no matter what. Well grown, flushed, and cured weed burns clean and smooth every time. I NEVER have to re-light a joint, even if I let it sit for a minute without hitting it. You need better weed, and that's it.


----------



## BluBerry (Apr 21, 2011)

Most of the green I smoke is regular bud. I smoke small blunts of dro. And they taste great. Just don't like joints kinda like you dont like blunts. I like to smoke them cuz they burn a while and are easier to smoke. To each their own. Biggest downfall is they are like 5$ a box versus $1 a pack of papers.


----------



## two2brains (Apr 21, 2011)

zig zag blunt wraps are the best ever! Not to moist not to dry and good flavors!


----------



## pwizzle (Apr 21, 2011)

I only smoke blunts, and the roaches from the glass bong. 
I do love good glass bong rips, but personally I enjoy blunt wraps. usually the zig zags cause there's 2 in a pack for a dollar.
And for the people on Wiz khalifas dick only smokin Js cause he don't smoke blunts....How bout his lyric on Ink my whole body:
"I put some lime in the swisher sweet and roll it all up" 
He smokes blunts too lol don't be so naive.


----------



## cdogg23 (Apr 22, 2011)

Im gonna have a blunt in a minute. "I always smoke at least one blunt to the head" I think brotha lynch said that. I grew up and moved out of the hood but i cant shake those blunts.


----------



## agforest (Apr 22, 2011)

this is what i do when I get a sweet that is too dry.....just dip it in water, then let it sit out for a bit to dry. once it gets dry enough to cut it open. cut it and let it dry further if it is too wet to roll with. or you could just lick the hell out of it and soak it with spit...your fellow smokers might not appreciate that too much though


----------



## SmokeSomeBud (Apr 23, 2011)

you gatta roll with peach games or vanilla dutches shits are the best if you dontt crack you blunt


----------



## endogarden (Apr 24, 2011)

This thread is starting to gross me out, i suggest to get some glass yall, blunts are really hard on your lungs, and they are comprised of the schwaggiest of tobacco byproducts.


----------



## cdogg23 (Apr 24, 2011)

I tend to switch between wraps, blunts, and zags. I have glass that i use almost everyday but that gets old. There is nothing like a blunt while watching the lakers game and relaxing in my recliner. Lighting a bowl every time i want a hit isn't all that relaxing.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 24, 2011)

endogarden said:


> This thread is starting to gross me out, i suggest to get some glass yall, blunts are really hard on your lungs, and they are comprised of the schwaggiest of tobacco byproducts.


i hate when u hit a bowl thats out lol
never happends with a blunt.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 25, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> i hate when u hit a bowl thats out lol
> never happends with a blunt.


Nope, it doesn't. You just have to deal with that sweaty ass god awful leftover tobacco trash processed pulp/paper that's been saturated with random people's saliva and then passed from mouth to mouth.... I'm good. Raw FTW.


----------



## Â«.kingcronic.Â» (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, I used to smoke blunts, until one cat got the idea he was the best roller in the group. He soaked them in saliva, and you could smell it. That was one of the last days I smoked a blunt, J's and my personal bong from then on.


----------



## cdogg23 (Apr 25, 2011)

stop kissing the blunt


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 3, 2011)

cdogg23 said:


> stop kissing the blunt


just give it small peck kisses not French kiss the bitch! lol


----------



## Bobby Fuse (May 3, 2011)

its .75 cents.... buy another one....


----------



## cdogg23 (May 3, 2011)

I've been stuck on royal blunts lately. The old bubbler comes out late at night.


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 5, 2011)

cdogg23 said:


> I've been stuck on royal blunts lately. The old bubbler comes out late at night.


yeahh me too my girl told me to stop smoking blunts and hit the vape again but i just cant i love that smoke in my lungs lol i cant wait till we do a blunt of some LAX in a bit when she gets off work.


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 5, 2011)

i wonder if swishers can spornsor me or something


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 5, 2011)

«.kingcronic.»;5643259 said:


> Yeah, I used to smoke blunts, until one cat got the idea he was the best roller in the group. He soaked them in saliva, and {you could smell it.}
> thats fucking nasty yo.


----------



## BluBerry (May 5, 2011)

*For those who smoke blunts. Try this. I do it to every one of my blunts. It will help keep the resin out of your mouth and off your lips. *
*Take a piece of this cardboard. Like a piece of business card or piece from a cigarette pack. About 1/8 inch wide and about 3/4 inch long. *
*Roll it up small in your fingers and stick it in one end of the blunt and then take a pencil or something small and stick it in and open the cardboard up inside the hole. *
*You now have a handmade filter so to speak. It doesn't actually filter anything but it keeps the hole from closing or resining up and getting on your lips. *
*Sounds hard but its simple and I don't like to smoke one without it. And I smoke a pack of blunts a day. *


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 5, 2011)

. About 1/8 inch wide and about 3/4 inch long. [/COLOR][/B]
*Roll it up small in your fingers and stick it in one end of the blunt 

would it look like a V shape?*


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 5, 2011)

comeonplantgrow said:


> i do. but those same ones are 50 cents here. i used a gar splitter, BARELY lick the ends down and "rollitup". then tokeitup. hate when people lick the shit outta the blunt and make it all soggy and it will tear n shit.


i need a key chain spittler. man i hate fucking up a good ass blunts just because i ripped a side on the blunt while i was cutting it.


----------



## BluBerry (May 5, 2011)

*No not V-shaped

*


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 6, 2011)

pwizzle said:


> I only smoke blunts, and the roaches from the glass bong.
> I do love good glass bong rips, but personally I enjoy blunt wraps. usually the zig zags cause there's 2 in a pack for a dollar.
> And for the people on Wiz khalifas dick only smokin Js cause he don't smoke blunts....How bout his lyric on Ink my whole body:
> "I put some lime in the swisher sweet and roll it all up"
> He smokes blunts too lol don't be so naive.


Kid no, before you try and correct people for ridding wiz dick get your facts straight... HE USE TO SMOKE BLUNTS... 2009-before... flight school deal or no deal prince of the city prince of the city 2 half baked... Thats when he smoked blunts, he switched to papers because the blunts fuck your ass up when you smoke on that level... Don't say I am ridding his dick maybe I am from around where hes from bitch.

Been to plenty of his concerts... you throw a blunt on stage he throws it back..


----------



## Ant Grows Dank (May 6, 2011)

endogarden said:


> This thread is starting to gross me out, i suggest to get some glass yall, blunts are really hard on your lungs, and they are comprised of the schwaggiest of tobacco byproducts.


This guy knows what hes talking about, your paying .75 fucking cents for a whole blunt filled with garbage ass radioactive grown tobbacco... have fun


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 12, 2011)

Been to plenty of his concerts... you throw a blunt on stage he throws it back..[/QUOTE]

ill take all the blunts this moderfucker dont want
ANYDAY!


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 12, 2011)

Ant Grows Dank said:


> This guy knows what hes talking about, your paying .75 fucking cents for a whole blunt filled with garbage ass radioactive grown tobbacco... have fun


i sure will have fun
and about the radio active tobbaco it gets DUMP and replace with some green stuff
now i understand your argument and all but a tobbaco leaf or swicher its the best thing next to vapes 
in my OPINION. and that we can all have a different one


----------



## cdogg23 (May 13, 2011)

So many haters. Im about to enjoy some alien bubba wrapped in a krush royal blunt. I dont think anything can beat a nice blunt. Just light it once sit back and chill out with some sportscenter.


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 13, 2011)

THE BLUNT. In 2011, some weed people are asking "why the fuck do we put good ass weed in a stinky paper of tobacco?". Well here is the explanation. It's not about what your skin color is, or if you have some friends smoking your weed or if you are alone, it's about cruise control. When you get a real nice and fresh blunt rap that is soft like paper-thin piece of leather, you can proceed to put 2 grams into the center and do your best to form a cylinder and then you smoke it. Now... Some people gripe about burning 2 grams to the face. Why not just smoke blunts on the weekend, the chill days. Blunts every day can be harsh on the throat IMO. So back to where you packed 2 grams of stinky kush and your blunt is ready. Now the only thing you got to do is plant your butt on the couch, open your beer, soda whatever, turn on the TV, and turn on the Blunt. Now all you got to do is manage changing the channel, inhaling and puffing, and dropping the ash carefully into an ashtray. 
When you get your bongs and bowls, and you get down to your TV and couch, what do you got to do in the middle of your TV show? Pack bowls, unload bowls that are beat, etc, etc, etc. Relighting the bowl... 
So when your Friday Night basketball game is on the tube, dont reach for the cumbersome pipes, roll up a good blunt and put the fire on cruise control til she's spent. IMO the Blunt still has it's place in marijuana society. If you could compare methods of smoking to a kind of car you might buy for your daily commutes, it might go like this...
Blunt of Kush=stretch limosine
Gravity Bong of Kush= home-made space rocket
Bowls of Regs, Joints of Regs, Bongs of regs= the subway
vaporizer of Kush= private helicopter
Bongs of Kush= Suzuki B-King motorcycle
Blunts of Regs= The Taxi


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (May 13, 2011)

I quit tobacco years ago and never liked blunts to begin with. I lapse with the tobacco from time to time but now blunts gross me out even more. But as had been said before in this thread, "to each their own."


----------



## Brick Top (May 13, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> i hate when u hit a bowl thats out lol
> never happends with a blunt.



I don't know about you but I can tell when I take a hit off a pipe if the last of the weed is burning, so I know to not bother hitting it again. Plus I stir a pipe often and I can see if there is much if anything left to burn or not, and if not then I don't hit it again. And even if I did hit it again, getting nothing would in my opinion be infinitely better than smoking something that tastes like a 'dog log.'

Blunts are ghetto ..... save up a few bucks and purchase some high class glass and find out how good pot can taste. What sense does it make o take tasty herb and wrap it up in the lowest grade tobacco and tobacco byproducts and additives and dies? You might as well go out to eat at the best seafood restaurant, order the best lobster dinner they have, and then drown the lobster in ketchup and hot sauce. It would make about equal sense to smoking blunts.


----------



## cdogg23 (May 13, 2011)

You can take the kid out of the ghetto but u cant take the ghetto out of the kid. O SO GHETTO


----------



## Brick Top (May 14, 2011)

This is what happens when you smoke blunts instead of smoke from high quality glass. It also shows the type who smokes blunts rather than uses high quality glass.


http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/a65a28ef77/rapper-hits-blunt-passes-out


----------



## cdogg23 (May 14, 2011)

That shit was funny. Fat boy needs to hit pavement not the blunt. This guy gives blunts and rap a bad name.


----------



## kizzzzurt (May 14, 2011)

Anyone that will ONLY smoke out of their preferred method is not a true pothead. Sorry to break your big egos about your smoking preferences guys, just saying. I prefer a bong but I smoke blunts daily as well, I actually smoke both daily, and sometimes joints during the day as well.

You're just missing out if you don't hit all the angles. I smoke with my girlfriend every time I smoke though, so a blunt helps to keep it going longer. A bowl is over too fast, I take monster hits. If I lived by myself or something it'd probably be only bong hits unless someone came over and wanted to smoke a blunt.


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

kizzzzurt said:


> Anyone that will ONLY smoke out of their preferred method is not a true pothead.



That's rather funny. I have toked since 1968 so I believe I would qualify as; "a true pothead," but if you try to pass me a blunt, I'll pass. I love to get high as much as anyone, and have for some 43 years now. But I am not so desperate to get high each and every chance I get that I will toke something that tastes like it dropped out of the tail end of a squatting dog.


----------



## bryon209 (May 15, 2011)

No i dont smoke blunts i dont drink malt liquer or have a pitbull or a football jersey either


----------



## BluBerry (May 15, 2011)

*I'm really surprised that this thread has continued this long. It is a preference of smoking. New generation with new styles and forms of smoking.*
*Alot of oldheads don't even look at a blunt cuz they are stereotypical and thats not what they did in the 60's. They wore bellbottoms too. Things change*
*Kinda like people are scared shitless from pitt, because of the name. Stereotypical.*
*Bottom line, blunts burn longer and no need to relight them over and over again like a bowl. Yes the glass gives the true taste of the bud. *
*I can taste the bud just fine thru a cigar and yes the cigar is harsh on my lungs. But smoking period is not good on your lungs. *
*If I'm driving and get pulled over then I'd rather throw out my half a blunt than to throw out my glass pipe.*
*Why can't everybody just get along, instead of trying to be right and prove a point. Everybody has their own method of growing just like they do smoking.*
*Pack it up, roll it up, light it up, smoke it up. Just don't pass me up!*


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 15, 2011)

im about to roll 2 for the 6 flags trip


----------



## Blunted247 (May 15, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> I like my blunts for one reason.
> They don't burn as fast as zigzags do that shit will go around 3 rounds and be gone while blunts last wayyy longer we have made a blunt last forbig ass circles and was able to go around lol.
> 
> Just preference
> ...


couldnt agree more.....bunch of dick riders. ill roll logs all day ! Shout out to white owls n swishers !


----------



## cdogg23 (May 15, 2011)

Old people should be more open minded. I'm rolling a grape swisher with some bubba and i can taste it on every puff. It's taste rather good.


----------



## cdogg23 (May 15, 2011)

And i dont own a pitbull and dont drink malt liquer. Somebody watches to many movies.


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Alot of oldheads don't even look at a blunt cuz they are stereotypical and thats not what they did in the 60's. They wore bellbottoms too. Things change*


Oh sure .. that makes complete sense ... it has nothing whatsoever at all to do with the horrible taste, it is only because it's not what we did when wearing bell bottom pants in the 60's. It's just to modern and now and today for us .. which of course explains why so many old guys like me also love vaporizers besides glass, because vaporizers were very popular in the 60's .... everywhere you looked at Woodstock you saw someone with a vaporizer.

It has nothing to do with what someone was used to or liked decades ago, it is all about smoking and it tasting like you licked a cat pan clean.


----------



## Brick Top (May 15, 2011)

cdogg23 said:


> Old people should be more open minded. I'm rolling a grape swisher with some bubba and i can taste it on every puff. It's taste rather good.


Try looking at it in a more logical manner. Young people drink cheap wine and old people drink more expensive fine wine. Are we old people close minded because over time we developed more refined tastes and learned what is better and can afford what is better? 

A young person may go into a bar and ask for vodka, or some drink with vodka in it and be happy with whatever cheap brand the bar uses. An older person will ask for Kauffman or Stolichnaya elit or Crystal Head or Grey Goose. Would that be an example of being close minded, because we have more refined tastes and prefer the better things in life? [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## dajosh42069 (May 15, 2011)

Why would you want to smoke a dry swisher? Get them when they're fresh or soft...or better yet...roll a joint, so your tasting the weed, and not the paper.


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 15, 2011)

Okay, so my question is what about using a good monte cristo for a blunt? They are 20 bucks a pop and some of the finest tobacco around. Put some Sour Diesel in one and Youll be in heaven. Bitch to roll but well worth the patience. But of course I own a Bong and two pipes as well as a desk humidor. Diff days and diff moods dictate what and how I'll smoke that day.


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 15, 2011)

Brick Top said:


> something that tastes like a 'dog log.'
> 
> Blunts are ghetto .....


 If Blunts are ghetto, then why would you find photos of the Snoop Dog smoking a blunt? Maybe The Snoop does not smoke the .75 cent swisher style, but it is a blunt none the less. I wouldn't expect to find Snoop going from the recording studio, to MTV, and then later on down to the ghetto. It just makes no fucking sense. 
Glass is great, it's a daily neighbor. Just sayin... why call the blunt ghetto, that's just stilly because we're all adults here and big white people just don't talk about the ghetto any more. Do we?

Peace


----------



## BluBerry (May 16, 2011)

*IMO Snoop is a prime example of the ghetto or hood. So that was not a good example. *
*Try using a white guy as your example if your trying to say blunts are not from the ghetto. *
*I smoke blunts everyday but most peoples first thought of blunts is black guys in the hood smoking one. *
*Which is true, but they are not the only ones that smoke them.*


----------



## two2brains (May 16, 2011)

blunts. 

I thought only old people smoke from paper and they all call it reefer lolz


----------



## cdogg23 (May 16, 2011)

Old people are close minded, thats why its so hard for them accept new ways because in there mind everything has already been figured out. If old people were open minded they would accept the fact that some people enjoy the taste of a blunt wrapped around cannabis. Your taste buds differ from mine. I am taking some rips from my bubbler. I still like blunts. Older people drink better wine because they can afford it. At whatever point in your life you can afford the better products it still taste the same as if you were broke. You just get used to better stuff.


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 18, 2011)

bryon209 said:


> No i dont smoke blunts i dont drink malt liquer or have a pitbull or a football jersey either


neither do i but i will stuff my swisher with some bomb ass haze


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 18, 2011)

two2brains said:


> blunts.
> 
> I thought only old people smoke from paper and they all call it reefer lolz


reefer lol havent heard that in a minute lol


----------



## kushnotbush (May 18, 2011)

I smoke out of glass when I am at home but when out and about I will smoke whatever  has good herb in it and call it a win. Call me ghetto, I'm still high!


----------



## NorCalOutdoor (May 18, 2011)

just blow through it. the humidity from your breath will make it fresh as ever


----------



## Wolverine97 (May 19, 2011)

cdogg23 said:


> Old people should be more open minded. I'm rolling a grape swisher with some bubba and i can taste it on every puff. It's taste rather good.


I'm not old, and you couldn't pay me to smoke that shit. Flavored wraps? WTF is the point of having good quality herb if you're going to cover up the taste with the waste products from the tobacco industry (that's what blunt wraps are) and some chemical flavoring? No thanks.


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 24, 2011)

swishersweet. stuffed with greencrack and a cold sprite. ;_)


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 24, 2011)

comeonplantgrow said:


> i do. but those same ones are 50 cents here. i used a gar splitter, BARELY lick the ends down and "rollitup". then tokeitup. hate when people lick the shit outta the blunt and make it all soggy and it will tear n shit.


i know if i dont get a clean cut i fuck up the blunt.


----------



## rrmcmaho (May 24, 2011)

I just wish I could get a swisher for $.75.....The liquor stores around my campus all sell swishers for atleast a buck a piece, some places sell for $1.25. booboo browns


----------



## Razox (May 24, 2011)

word meng I could not have said it better myself
fuck the controlling bullshit


----------



## dankies (May 24, 2011)

ice cold sprite with a blunt sounds nice indeed.. you can buy "natural" blunts that have no flavor and smell quite bad if i do say myself but they dont cover the taste of ur drew goodins. why come on this page and hate on blunts /: its all on the same gravy train


----------



## cdogg23 (May 26, 2011)

I thought this thread was gone forever. I love blunts and glass. I haven't smoked in 3 days im taking a 1 week break. When I get off this break im rolling a fat blunt to the head of some king louie og that shit is straight fire.


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 28, 2011)

cdogg23 said:


> I thought this thread was gone forever. I love blunts and glass. I haven't smoked in 3 days im taking a 1 week break. When I get off this break im rolling a fat blunt to the head of some king louie og that shit is straight fire.


i cant stop smoking for a day although when i do stop the first hit its like ahhhhhhhhhhh lol.
yeah man ima roll some fat swishers today from the home grown also gona fuck up some rice krispies


----------



## 0011StealTH (May 28, 2011)

0011StealTH said:


> i cant stop smoking for a day although when i do stop the first hit its like ahhhhhhhhhhh lol.
> yeah man ima roll some fat swishers today from the home grown also gona fuck up some rice krispies


 cannakrispies!


----------



## 0011StealTH (Sep 16, 2011)

i still smoke blunts


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 16, 2011)

I love blunts


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 17, 2011)

i hate blunts & blunt wraps. most of them are sprayed. i used to work at a convineince store and smoked a ton of Optimo's...the peach ones. but i stopped after i quit working there, that was years and years ago. last blunt i smoked was from a buddies tobacco plant. it was thee smoothest thing i have smoked in years. it tasted so damn fucking good. but the herb i rolled in it was super fucking bomb itself, so maybe it was just the perfect mixture. it made me want to grow my own tobacco. and i hate tobacco!!!


----------



## LETS BAZE (Sep 17, 2011)

Kush in the vega!


----------



## 0011StealTH (Sep 18, 2011)

i pick blunts over bowls


----------



## 404NotFound (Sep 18, 2011)

Dutchies, especially Honey Sport Green Leaf. If not that, then some Havanna Cigars from the cigar shop.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Sep 18, 2011)

404NotFound said:


> Dutchies, especially Honey Sport Green Leaf. If not that, then some Havanna Cigars from the cigar shop.


honeyt sport sounds delicious.


----------



## 404NotFound (Sep 18, 2011)

My favorite. Most of my buddies are bowl smokers, I just don't like the paraphernalia aspect. Just get my blunts and smoke em and be done.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jan 8, 2012)

bowls suck. i am a bowl smoke btw. i rather do a blunt over a bowl anyday


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jan 8, 2012)

i had a POM POM yesterday lol


----------



## cincity420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Stopped buying swishers after the last ten i bought didn't stick


----------



## cincity420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Now all I smoke is papers.


----------



## STEADY BLAZING (Jan 9, 2012)

garcia vegas!!! the green leaf wit kush. that shit last for ever when ur smoking with others. but if u smokin by yourself den glass bong all day!!! i only smoke blunts wen im wit alot of people (3-5)


----------



## 420killabud (Jan 9, 2012)

I too love blunts, But only when smoking with some friends. I personally like the act of smoking a fat blunt with close friends more than the actual smoking its self. If I do twist up a blunt I refuse to use any thing but a DutchMaster, Either grape or strawberry corona. My only exception to this rule is on very rare occasions, in which I will roll out a few grams of some good bubble hash real thin and use that in place of a cigar. If you want to smoke a blunt, the last option is by far best IMO. You wont look at a blunt the same way after one of these  Unfortunately, I dont have any pics handy. Give it a try, even if you are not a "blunt person". Its hash and some dank, if you dont like that combo, then you shouldnt be on this forum site, just my opinion.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jan 10, 2012)

cincity420 said:


> Stopped buying swishers after the last ten i bought didn't stick


yeah some fall apart too. nah papers dont last


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 10, 2012)

There is a art to a Swisher... I wont buy anything else but a grape Swisher. White Owl can go to hell.


----------



## dank smoker420 (Jan 10, 2012)

fuck swishers get some garciavegas those are much nicer and have an actual tobacco leaf wrapping it not processed tobacco like swishers


----------



## Killer Sativa (Jan 10, 2012)

dank smoker420 said:


> fuck swishers get some garciavegas those are much nicer and have an actual tobacco leaf wrapping it not processed tobacco like swishers


Because they cant roll that !


----------



## 0011StealTH (Jan 13, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> There is a art to a Swisher... I wont buy anything else but a grape Swisher. White Owl can go to hell.


tell that to my friends. me and you think the same way.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> There is a art to a Swisher... I wont buy anything else but a grape Swisher. White Owl can go to hell.


what?
I love white owls.... so do alot of people I know. But to each his own


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2012)

by far the best and I dont know if anyone said this yet (14 pages....) but its either a optimo or garcia vega. Just the raw leaf part. 
Havent done it myself but my boy did a couple times and it was nice


----------



## Harrekin (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the joint with the Silver Rizzla papers, they're crazy thin and have no taste. 

I think joints are the mainstay of tobacco smokers tho, which I am myself. Blunts are just wasteful, no? I find a nice joint you can put down and come back to is the way to smoke.


----------



## kingsofstate (Jan 14, 2012)

I use a black and mild, pull the tip off carefully, then kinda pinch and roll it in your fingers to empty the tobacco, then slide the tip back on (just to give it a base to pack against) then just pack in your MJ. works great and you dont have to worry about cutting them and getting it to stick back together


----------



## 0011StealTH (Apr 27, 2012)

ohh good old Blunts!


----------



## KUShSOurSMOKEr (May 1, 2012)

I love tasting my weed n peach optimos are fucken the bomb I take off the extra layer roll the end a little tight and put a ?u in the blunt I taste the weed down to the soil everytime for those who haven't tried this u will taste the weed exactly as it smelled. Also I'm weird and love smoking in the sun so I cud c the smoke haha my lips everytime taste nothing but the weed ..try this!Stealth this is my tricks to get the best blunt I've been trying for over 5 years tryna learn new tricks I used to think when I taste the weed its good lmao not till I learned this


----------



## RawBudzski (May 1, 2012)

Put one end in your mouth & blow through the stale cigar for 30sec - 2mins. You blowing through it will moisten it up, 2 mins should be plenty.


----------



## dabumps (May 1, 2012)

I'm white so wiz khalifa was behind my people with the doobies...


----------



## RawBudzski (May 1, 2012)

Wiz was behind everyone, just attempting to bring them back if anything.


----------



## dabumps (May 1, 2012)

The real reason that he only smokes papers is because he has his own brand of papers. So he is pushing his own products. If he could have got a contract to make blunt wraps he would have. . .


----------



## missnu (May 1, 2012)

blunts are gross...end of story


----------



## dabumps (May 1, 2012)

Blacks are my favorite "blunt" but I much prefer papers with good weed. Glass is cool too for saving weed. I think I'm gonna go with the vape in the near future just for the health benefits..


----------



## Corbat420 (May 1, 2012)

Step 1: But a PHILLY BLUNT.

Step 2: Throw the Swisher out...

Step 3: Roll like a BOSS.


----------



## dabumps (May 1, 2012)

Should I get a lunch box or a wispr?


----------



## dabumps (May 1, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> Step 1: But a PHILLY BLUNT.
> 
> Step 2: Throw the Swisher out...
> 
> Step 3: Roll like a BOSS.


Backwoods ninja!


----------



## Corbat420 (May 1, 2012)

dabumps said:


> Backwoods ninja!


Backwoods Honey-berry and some Danko Fruity buds.

Heaven..


----------



## dabumps (May 1, 2012)

Corbat420 said:


> Backwoods Honey-berry and some Danko Fruity buds.
> 
> Heaven..


Indeed! Sounds yummy!


----------



## imchucky666 (Aug 17, 2012)

0011StealTH said:


> If so what are your techniques on making them smooth and soft again?


they used to use choco phillies when i was younger, but I never tried myself.


----------

